# REDFISH REGATTA Tommorrow



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Be sure to bring your marker, paper, and digital camera. Get the camera real close to the paper with the code and the spots.

I'll only have a hand held VHF on channel 68 so phone is a better option 525-1859.

Check in ANYTIME during the day. Pay me ANYTIME during the day or at Ft. McCrae at the meet up afterwards.

Long sleeve tan t-shirts available. sizes Kids M (one avail) to XXXL (2 avail)

Jim


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow.....I've been trying to find a ride but everyone is busy or working


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

After a week's worth of trash talking and now you can't even find a ride ???????? Probably for the best though.........


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> After a week's worth of trash talking and now you can't even find a ride ???????? Probably for the best though.........


never said i was attending but i guess you were smart enough to read i never said i was gonna be there:thumbsup: Remember those pyramid weights and orange beads work wonders on reds....you read your instruction manual on which way to turn those spinning reels?

Let me know when you wanna fish for some $$$...Name the place...$100/boat winner take all, artificial only, biggest 2 SLOT reds...let me know if you wanna lose your lunch money


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody please give this poor lad a break and give him a ride. Perhaps while you are at it you can teach him how to fish too!

By the way, I'll be on my new flats boat, light blue Canyon Bay.

Like this one... (no good pics of mine yet), but with a 225 Evinrude ETEC .

Jim


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> Somebody please give this poor lad a break and give him a ride. Perhaps while you are at it you can teach him how to fish too!
> 
> By the way, I'll be on my new flats boat, light blue Canyon Bay.
> 
> ...


Teach me how to fish?? i see the high altitudes and your old age are starting to affect the ole memory stick upstairs...i caught more fish in one regatta that you have since its been going on??


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

As you folks go to bed tonight I'd like you to keep a single image in your mind.
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
Jim


----------

